# Popping metal roof



## Accent Roofing (Apr 16, 2013)

Has anyone found a solution to metal roof making excessive popping noise due to expansion and contraction. If so what was the solution if any


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Install a higher quality roof. All metal is going to make some noise with expansion and contraction. How much depends on the structure, system, and installation.


----------



## Accent Roofing (Apr 16, 2013)

Installation inspected by manufacturer and came back with flying colours. They don't know what is causing the problem. Structure was redone before roof was installed and roof is a 26 ga 12" hidden fastener system with slip sheet and hemmed valleys


----------



## Accent Roofing (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for your help 
Any ideas are greatly appreciated


----------



## ExtremePride (Oct 27, 2010)

Did the installers screw the lips tight or leave the screws barely loose?


----------



## stombaugh85 (Jul 23, 2012)

Maybe squirrels dropping acorns from trees???? 



Allstate will protect you from the mayhem!!!


----------



## Foxit (Mar 2, 2013)

After a roof job got started, the home owner was very displeased with the oil canning look. Our solution was to add foam caulking rod down the roof in the center of the panel. Thinking that if the metal is bowed up any expansion would just make the the bow greater and not kink. I can't say about the noise but the rest of the roof did look better. I would think piping was also minimized.


----------

